# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Nhờ giúp đỡ về tiện ren trên máy CNC

## thevinh288

Các bạn cho mình hỏi chút với ạ.
Mình tiện ren bằng máy cnc nhưng ăn hơi lâu. thép phi 36 bước 4 thì ăn những mười 14 lần. Như thế có lâu quá không ạ. tiện trơn thì ăn nhanh mà sao tiện ren xuống có tý mà ăn bao nhiêu bước. Nếu giảm bớt bước xuống tầm 7 đến 8 lần thì có đc ko. Mong các tiền bối chỉ giáo
Mỗi lần mình ăn là 0.4 
Ví dụ mình dùng G92 
x35.6
x35.2
x34.8

----------


## CQV

> Các bạn cho mình hỏi chút với ạ.
> Mình tiện ren bằng máy cnc nhưng ăn hơi lâu. thép phi 36 bước 4 thì ăn những mười 14 lần. Như thế có lâu quá không ạ. tiện trơn thì ăn nhanh mà sao tiện ren xuống có tý mà ăn bao nhiêu bước. Nếu giảm bớt bước xuống tầm 7 đến 8 lần thì có đc ko. Mong các tiền bối chỉ giáo
> Mỗi lần mình ăn là 0.4 
> Ví dụ mình dùng G92 
> x35.6
> x35.2
> x34.8


em thấy tùy vào máy , bác cảm thấy chạy dày dc thì chạy phát cuối làm 2 bát tinh , vấn đề e thấy chạy răng nó ăn 2 mặt cắt nên càng sâu nó càng nặng , có bữa e chạy cây thép dầu phi 50 răng bi dao đầu cầu R5 ăn 1 bát 0.2 mà do chạy M03 nó nhấc cả băng lên , cuối cùng phải chạy M04 ngửa dao lên mà vẫn chua

----------


## thevinh288

Chắc máy bạn dùng dao trái. Máy mình dùng dao phải nên m03. Nhưng mà ăn thế thì lâu quá. Máy cơ ăn 4 nhát là ok a. Mình nghĩ máy cnc phải hơn chứ. Máy mình loại to nên chịu đc. Chỉ sợ chip dao thôi

----------


## CNC BINHDUONG

- Cơ bản thì tiện ren dùng G92 là ok nhưng bài viết của bạn hơi khó hiểu vì;
 + thứ nhất là chiều sâu cắt của bạn là 0,4 có nghĩa là mỗi lát cắt dao tiện sẽ tiến theo phương hướng kính là 0,2 như vậy đối với lát cắt CNC 0,2 là mỏng và với bước ren 4mm thì chiều cao ren khoảng 2,2mm như vậy chiều sâu cắt là 4,4mm 
vậy theo chiều sâu cắt bạn đã chọn thì bạn sẽ thực hiện 11 lát cắt. nếu máy và dao đủ cứng vững thì tăng chiều sâu cắt lên gấp 2 lần và chỉ cần cắt 6 lát là ok. nếu không được đẹp thì bạn nên chạy G76 dùng cho tiên ren sẽ rất đẹp và chương trình sẽ ngắn gọn hơn nhiều. chúc bạn thành công. mong có sự trao đổi thông tin để mình rút kinh nghiệm.

----------


## thevinh288

> - Cơ bản thì tiện ren dùng G92 là ok nhưng bài viết của bạn hơi khó hiểu vì;
>  + thứ nhất là chiều sâu cắt của bạn là 0,4 có nghĩa là mỗi lát cắt dao tiện sẽ tiến theo phương hướng kính là 0,2 như vậy đối với lát cắt CNC 0,2 là mỏng và với bước ren 4mm thì chiều cao ren khoảng 2,2mm như vậy chiều sâu cắt là 4,4mm 
> vậy theo chiều sâu cắt bạn đã chọn thì bạn sẽ thực hiện 11 lát cắt. nếu máy và dao đủ cứng vững thì tăng chiều sâu cắt lên gấp 2 lần và chỉ cần cắt 6 lát là ok. nếu không được đẹp thì bạn nên chạy G76 dùng cho tiên ren sẽ rất đẹp và chương trình sẽ ngắn gọn hơn nhiều. chúc bạn thành công. mong có sự trao đổi thông tin để mình rút kinh nghiệm.


Cảm ơn bạn nhiều. Mình sẽ kiểm tra và thử lại. Hiện tại mình đang dùng G92 khi nào rảnh mình sẽ thử G76

----------


## Nguyễn Bảo Duy

Nên dùng G76 bác à, chương trình rất ngắn gọn ren tiện ra rất chính xác và đẹp, G92 chủ yếu chỉ dùng tiện ren côn thôi.

----------


## tichtac

Điều quan trọng khi chạy máy, đó là phải chú ý tới dao, mũi khoan,...Ăn bao nhiêu thì nên phụ thuộc vào độ bền dao và chất lượng của sản phẩm.

----------

